# Pricing a parking lot



## rcplowguy (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Guys, does anyone have a system to price parking lots? I would like to maybe figure the sq ft of the parking lot then put a certain price to each sq ft and bam I got my price. Based on a simple lot with nothing in the way. What's the average price per hour to plow a parking lot? Lets say in the N.E. Ohio area, particularly in the North Canton/Canton area. Much appreciated guys, thanks. Rich


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

rcplowguy;1202667 said:


> Hi Guys, does anyone have a system to price parking lots? I would like to maybe figure the sq ft of the parking lot then put a certain price to each sq ft and bam I got my price. Based on a simple lot with nothing in the way. What's the average price per hour to plow a parking lot? Lets say in the N.E. Ohio area, particularly in the North Canton/Canton area. Much appreciated guys, thanks. Rich


A truck on *Average* can plow an acre an Hour....So, after *You * Measure the lot your interested in bidding.....Figure out what the Canton Market rate is per hour and *Bam*...You have your Price....

Its tough for me in Cornhole, Michigan to give you a Price in Canton Ohio..Two Very Different Markets....


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

rcplowguy;1202667 said:


> Hi Guys, does anyone have a system to price parking lots?


Yes sir......


----------



## rcplowguy (Dec 10, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info that helps a lot. Let it snow!


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

There are alot of variables in pricing a lot. If you just enter a square foot price you will win some, and lose some. You have to look at the lot. Obstacles, where your going to stack, how much back dragging is involved, curbs, and so forth. With experience you can figure out all that just by looking at the lot. You will also get your timing down alot easier after you have done this a couple seasons. Good Luck


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I do all my work on hourly rates. but I don't have small lots so I don't know what to do yet on small jobs till I get them.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*We have an estimating CD*

We offer an estimating CD that will calculate time and material for a job. As mentioned above, there are many variables other than square footage that must be considered.

The first thing is to calculate your cost per hour based on your overhead and expenses. Then you can determine your pricing. Yes what the market is charging is important, but more important is knowing your company's break-even cost per hour so you can price the job. Then push it a little and get what the market will bear.


----------

